# Odin 2 y/o male



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Would love a critique on my boy, I know the stacks aren't great. He is just over 2.

Thanks! Kristi.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

OK withers though there is a nick (drop) behind the withers before going into the back. Good topline though the croup is rather short. Good angulation front and rear. Good pasterns. I would like to see a slightly tighter foot, but I like how think his pads are. Nice masculine head. Would like a bit better mask. His color looks much better in the first photo than the third. The latter makes him look very washed out and is also not complimentary of his structure.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the critique! The main reason I posted him on here was to see what people thought of his pasterns. I just brought him to see a rehab specialist vet for a pulled tricep and she said that his pasterns were VERY weak and he should be doing as little jumping as possible. She said that he should be wearing braces for any jumping or hard exercise. I didnt think they were that bad and wanted to see what other people thought as well.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting dip behind the withers, looks like he might have had a harness on or something to press his coat down. Looks to be a little east-west. I don't see the angulation but I will defer to the Admin. Nice looking boy. The angle of his pasterns looks fine but I am NO expert.


----------

